
Ask HN: What Is the Best Tool for Time Series Graphing and Forecasting - zw123456
Hey HN community: I am working on a project to Graph time series network performance and need it to Forecast and Trend to an Enterprise Web page. What is the best tool for this in terms of good results, relatively easy to use and set up ?
Thanks !
======
natalyarostova
The forecast package in R is probably the best in class. And I say that as a
data scientist who hates R and prefers Python. (In our production systems we
sometimes call R through Python, because the things in forecast just don't
exist in Python).

Having said that, if you for some reason don't want to use R,
sklearn/statsmodels have some forecasting stuff.

